# Alternative for Bose?



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

My bose bottle is empty as of yesterday!  So far, I have not found another source of injectable bose. The vets near me are not going to let me have a bottle. Is there a bose alternative that I can use until I get a bottle of bose? There is a tube/paste at Jeffers that is selenium/vit. E. Will that work?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

The gel will work but folks say it is not as effective as the injection. Some gels are for horses or other animals and some for goats so you might need to do some figuring to get the right dosage.
My vet won't give me the injectable either.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Broken record.....one blood test ran on the gell that upped the blood level for the goat? How long did the blood level rise last? You already have selenium in your feeds and minerals, if it isn't fixing dietary deficiency why would more oral dosing work?

And since I don't have a dog in the fight soon...vetserve.com


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

vetserve.com didn't bring up anything.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe you could do a search on here. There was a study that Lee posted a little while ago about different forms of selenium supplementation. I believe the best alternative for bo-se injections was selenium-yeast.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Google really is your best friend....vetserve.org


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

-usa was left out


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I couldn't make any sense of what vetserveusa brought up.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Here's the study Lee posted. We need to get this in the files...
http://vri.cz/docs/vetmed/57-8-394.pdf

This is where I get selenium yeast...
http://www.platinumperformance.com/Equine-Selenium-Yeast/productinfo/ESELP1/


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

swgoats said:


> Here's the study Lee posted. We need to get this in the files...
> http://vri.cz/docs/vetmed/57-8-394.pdf
> 
> This is where I get selenium yeast...
> http://www.platinumperformance.com/Equine-Selenium-Yeast/productinfo/ESELP1/


Thanks, Angie. How much are you feeding per head? And are you adding it to grain or minerals?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

It just takes a tiny bit. The scoop for horses is tiny. I just went with the weight dose on the container. I decided it was easier to mix it with something else so I could administer a larger scoop.

What I worked out is a mix -

1/2 c selenium yeast, 2 c Fir Meadows Kop-Sel, 2 c kelp, 1.5 c Nutritional yeast (Now brand) - the herbs in Kop-Sel provide vit E among other vitamins, the nutritional yeast provides B vitamins. 

I feed 1/2-1 TBS per head on their grain ration for six weeks. I don't do anything to make it stick. They love it and eat it well. I'm just put it on top of the grain.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

vetserve isn't likely to work for ya unless you already have a good standing relationship with them.

As far as Bo-Se, I did an experiment with the Replamin Plus I posted about last summer. Gave each doe 5cc once a week the last month of pregnancy (they gobble it up like it's a treat) & none of my kids needed Bo-Se like they usually do. Placentas passed quickly, kids were up and sucking instantly and their lil legs were nice, strong and straight. The last Bo-Se shot any of my girls had was prebreeding. 

Usually I have to give Bo-Se 3 weeks prior to kidding, and even then I still saw some weak pasterns in newborns occasionally and routinely gave all my newborns Bo-Se, but not this year


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a catalogue from Santa Cruz and I think I saw BoSe in there.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, Santa Cruz does carry RX items just like Valley Vet & Jefferson, but you still need a vet RX to send in either by mail or fax...


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Crystal, do you give minerals with the Replamin or just salt?


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I put out minerals Nancy. I toyed around with the Replamin in the beginning with no minerals, no bolusing, no Bo-Se just to see if the Replamin could make a difference (which I saw a huge difference in my experiment doe, I posted pics and info of that lil test run on here last year).

Now I leave out my minerals which the girls love, and give a lil Replamin booster every 10-12 days. It's not a chore because I just give it as their after milking "cookie" for that day and they gobble it up. 

This year was my very best as far as kidding. All of my girls looked great, passed placentas quickly, and none of them went down in their pasterns. Kids were freakishly vigorous, grabbing and sucking strongly right after I caught them & were up on their feet faster than any kids I've had..... Didn't have to give any of the kids Bo-Se, nor did I give any to the dams like I usually do during pregnancy. Usually to get kids this vigorous in the past I had to give the does large doses of Bo-Se during pregnancy and right before they kidded, and then I still gave all the babies 1/2cc-1cc after birth as well..... Was nice not to have to do any of that this year.

So, I'm happy with it, and since Bo-Se isn't an easy script for me to get, it's nice to have a non RX alternative that I've seen work in my herd.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you still giving the 5 cc then for that every 10-12 days? You are not copper bolusing either, right?


----------



## dreadful_sorrow (Apr 17, 2013)

Can Replemin plus be used on kids? We have two Nigerian doelings we are slowly beginning to wean from the bottle (cow's milk). One is 11 1/2 weeks, the other is 9 1/2 weeks old. They are given free choice grass hay, loose minerals, and a pinch (a tablespoon or so) of alfalfa pellets and purina goat chow each day. They are not consuming much if any of the pellets and goat chow, but do eat the hay and some minerals. I am giving 2ml of selenium/vitamin e gel once a month, also.The younger one has a very rough, thin coat. The older one has a bit of a rough coat, just not as bad as her cousin. Has anyone tried Replemin Plus on kids this young? Has it made a difference for them? Is there something else entirely I need to do for them? They have never been wormed. Could that be it?


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Sarah, are you practicing coccidiosis prevention?


----------

